# Cory and Pleco Pics



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my cories that are eating an algae wafer along with the snail:

















Here comes Camo - my common pleco:









My new butterfly has yet to come out from the cave that I can tell. I really hope he is eating!









Camo comes out as soon as I put the wafers in - he can smell them good, I guess. Teehee.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

BTW - still trying to figure out what kind of Cories I have. I wrote it down, since I went for Schwartz and picked these instead. But, now I can't find the paper. Ugh.

Also, have these two small plecos that will be going in the 30 gallon tank when I get it, they are in the 10 gallon. I know they reach about 4-5", but their name was on the paper too. Any ideas?
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2340/2264696387_db9ae22c27.jpg?v=0

I am thinking clown.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

They look very much like my Corydoras sodalis. 


Your last pic looks like a Clown Pleco.

I'm sure you know the Common Plec will eventually outgrow the tank.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> They look very much like my Corydoras sodalis.
> 
> 
> Your last pic looks like a Clown Pleco.
> ...


Clown - thanks, that is what I thought too. Unfortunately, yes, I know. He has such a wonderful personality but 55 gallons is as big as I am going right now. It was just suggested that I give him to LFS now, before he gets too big. *sigh* That is the right thing to do. BTW - He was sold to me by another LFS for a 10 gallon tank.

I think you are right on the money about the Cories too. Thanks!!!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Madam:

Please excuse me here if I hurt your feelings but these are very nice fishies and photographs and I have reproduced them directly in this post (I hope that I got the correct fish with your captions).




Madam Macaw said:


> Here are a few pics of my cories that are eating an algae wafer along with the snail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, that is perfectly fine. I actually figured out what I was doing wrong after I posted. But, thank you!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I think it looks just like a butterfly pleco.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=706
See?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

This guy is the one in question: 









He's a clown plec. 

That butterfly pleco is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. I am hoping he is eating when I am not looking. My common pleco goes right out when I put wafers in, but not him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

What kind of wafers are you feeding? I'm assuming algae wafers?

You could try some fresh veggies as well.

Drop the wafers in at night (if you aren't already). I believe the Butterfly Plec and the Clown plec hide quite a bit, so they may just eat at night. The clown pleco will munch on the driftwood in the tank too.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

That is a very pretty pleco.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. Camo is one of my favorite ones.


----------

